# 13 Day Smoke.



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

I smoked a bunch of cheese and could not wait any longer to get a taste. I busted out a small block of Swiss and was floored at the flavor! No qview, I ate it all! Seroiusly I ate it all, well except for a chunk for a omelet in the morning.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Now I have to figure out how to smoke cheese in 120* weather!!! Folks, dont pay retail, get that smoker to work!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 7, 2010)

Your post is motivation for me to pickup a couple chunks 'o cheese from Sams, tomorrow, and get the smoker going. Glad your cheese smoke was successful!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

Man oh Man I would have really like to have seen it cause I haven't smoked cheese yet.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds Great, Congratulations...


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 13, 2010)

Doing some cheese today. A cheap little test run to see what happens.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 13, 2010)

I was taking the weekend off from smoking, but the pellet stove I ordered didn't make it in, so I have sone time on my hands.  I just might have to try some cheese.


----------

